# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  CPC + Mediapart...?

## PhilippeH

L’édito du numéro 372 nous annonce une collaboration de CPC avec Mediapart pour une enquête sur les conditions de travail dans le milieu du jeu vidéo.
Edwy Pleyel étant ce qu’il est et Mediapart étant le reflet de l’esprit tordu et anti-objectif de son créateur (je ne m’étendrai pas), le terme de « collaboration » prend une connotation peu engageante, comme si des cultivateurs bio envisageaient une « collaboration » avec Monsanto...

----------


## hisvin

:Popcorn:

----------


## La Marmotta

Oh ça s'annonce encore ennuyant tout ça  :;):

----------


## Alab

Dans le titre ya un point interrogation, elle est où la question en fait ?  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

Mais qui est donc ce Pleyel dont parle l'OP ?

Est-ce un coureur automobile ? 
Un sauveur de la veuve et de l'orphelin ? 
Les deux à la fois ?

----------


## Laya

> L’édito du numéro 372 nous annonce une collaboration de CPC avec Mediapart pour une enquête sur les conditions de travail dans le milieu du jeu vidéo.
> Edwy Pleyel étant ce qu’il est et Mediapart étant le reflet de l’esprit tordu et anti-objectif de son créateur (je ne m’étendrai pas), le terme de « collaboration » prend une connotation peu engageante, comme si des cultivateurs bio envisageaient une « collaboration » avec Monsanto...


Du coup quelle collaboration serait objective (Canard enchaînée, le monde, Figaro, minute...) ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Seymos

> Du coup quelle collaboration serait objective (Canard enchaînée, le monde, Figaro, minute...) ?


L'Equipe  ::ninja::

----------


## hisvin

Minute ou détective

----------


## Laya

détective.  ::wub::

----------


## LaVaBo

Têtu ?

----------


## Laya

Tu imagines le cauchemars de Philiipe quand il va découvrir que la prochaine couverture de canard pc sera Usul en gros plan.  :Cigare:

----------


## Seymos

> Tu imagines le cauchemars de Philiipe quand il va découvrir que la prochaine couverture de canard pc sera Usul en gros plan.


Usul en gros plan tout nu, oui y a de quoi avoir un choc.

----------


## Uzz

> Mais qui est donc ce Pleyel dont parle l'OP ?
> 
> Est-ce un coureur automobile ? 
> Un sauveur de la veuve et de l'orphelin ? 
> Les deux à la fois ?


Un célèbre facteur de piano français du XIXème siècle.

----------


## PhilippeH

> Dans le titre ya un point interrogation, elle est où la question en fait ?


Tu l’as dit. Dans le titre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du coup quelle collaboration serait objective (Canard enchaînée, le monde, Figaro, minute...) ?


L’Huma-Dimanche.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oh ça s'annonce encore ennuyant tout ça


Ce qu’il y a de chouette sur un forum, c’est que rien ne t’oblige à consulter tous les posts.

----------


## Sylla

> Tu l’as dit. Dans le titre..


C'est pas une question. Une question serait: Pourquoi une collaboration avec mediapart ?  En plus, pourquoi poser une question à laquelle tu réponds d'avance? 

Et puis l'objectivité dans les médias, à part pour la météo, est-ce que ça existe d'abord?

----------


## hisvin

> est-ce que ça existe d'abord?


Il faudrait déjà que cela existe pour une personne "normale".  ::ninja::

----------


## Valenco

Je m'abonne.

----------


## keulz

Je préfère les gens qui viennent se plaindre d'un article sur second life, ils sont plus amusants.  ::(:

----------


## Seymos

> Je préfère les gens qui viennent se plaindre d'un article sur second life, ils sont plus amusants.


Tu es vraiment une bite triste.

----------


## Alab

> Tu l’as dit. Dans le titre.


Ah, mais c'est pas vraiment une question, sinon ya un topic des questions qu'on pose à la rédac, ça évite d'ouvrir des topics pour rien. Mais bon tu devais le savoir vu qu'il est juste 2 positions en dessous du tien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et puis l'objectivité dans les médias, à part pour la météo, est-ce que ça existe d'abord?


Dans la météo la on choisit quand même qui fournit l'information (ainsi que la taille de la robe de la présentatrice aussi...  ::(:  ). J'imagine aussi que tu peux choisir d'insister sur la jolie neige qui tombe dans telle station en passant vite fait sur celle d'à côté.  ::ninja::

----------


## PhilippeH

> C'est pas une question. Une question serait: Pourquoi une collaboration avec mediapart ?  En plus, pourquoi poser une question à laquelle tu réponds d'avance? 
> 
> Et puis l'objectivité dans les médias, à part pour la météo, est-ce que ça existe d'abord?


NB : Réponse collective.
Ce n’est pas une question spécifiquement pour la rédaction, mais « à la cantonade ».
Faut tout expliquer, hein, surtout à qui fait semblant de ne pas comprendre...
Et si, c’est une question, qui veut dire « quel est votre avis ? », et le mien est dans mon post, clairement exprimé. Ça ira comme ça ?
Bien sûr, c’est sensible, je m’en doutais rien qu’un peu en la posant, et elle pourrait même être polémique, dans un monde de bisounours où l’on marche sur des œufs en cas d’opinion « controversée » ; je risque les froncements de sourcils et même, qui sait, des réponses mi-figue mi-raisin et des sous-entendus peu amènes. Bien sûr.
Sur le forum CPC, aucun risque, naturellement. Et si la rédaction de CPC envisage une collaboration avec la bande à Plenel, c’est forcément bon pour mon canard préféré auquel je suis abonné, pas d’inquiétude, et je reste dans le registre des posts aimables et sans soucis.
Allez, à vous. J’ai mon parapluie.

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> C'est pas une question. Une question serait: Pourquoi une collaboration avec mediapart ?  En plus, pourquoi poser une question à laquelle tu réponds d'avance? 
> 
> Et puis l'objectivité dans les médias, à part pour la météo, est-ce que ça existe d'abord?


Quand on soulignera toujours le temps pourri qu'il fait à Béziers et le beau temps qu'il fait à Marseille, ou l'inverse, ou le Cotentin pour à chaque fois parler de la Normandie alors que Caen et le Havre bah.... on les oublie.

Le Cotentin.... ::trollface::

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est ça qu'il y a de rigolo sur le forum, si quelqu'un pose une question à la rédac, absolument tout le monde sauf les membres de la rédac répondent.

Ils ont peut-être un avis argumenté qui va plus loin que le "lol t ki", vous savez. Et on n'est pas les tauliers.

:bite triste:

----------


## Laya

En même temps à partir du moment ou tu critiques médiapart mais que tu ne places pas d'alternatives que tu penses viable ça parait pas nécessairement productif (tu t'évites aussi probablement les critiques mais c'est le jeu).
Ils ont aussi fait une collaboration avec arrêt sur image. C'est objectif arrêt sur image?

----------


## Sylla

> Allez, à vous. J’ai mon parapluie.


Nan mais t'as le droit de pas aimer mediapart, c'est pas la question. Mais tu débarques en décrivant mediapart comme le diable avec une comparaison absurde qui laisse peu de place à la discussion. Donc te plains pas qu'on te réponde de manière peu amène si tu introduit le débat de cette façon.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je trouve tellement savoureux le *"(je ne m’étendrai pas)"* alors que tu sens qu'il n'a envie de parler QUE DE CA.  ::trollface:: 

Clairement, j'attendrais beaucoup plus un supplément à Valeurs Actuelles sur Far Cry 5.

----------


## PhilippeH

> Je trouve tellement savoureux le *"(je ne m’étendrai pas)"* alors que tu sens qu'il n'a envie de parler QUE DE CA. 
> 
> Clairement, j'attendrais beaucoup plus un supplément à Valeurs Actuelles sur Far Cry 5.


C'est chouette les gusses qui font de la transmission de pensée, il savent mieux que toi ce que tu voudrais dire...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En même temps à partir du moment ou tu critiques médiapart mais que tu ne places pas d'alternatives que tu penses viable ça parait pas nécessairement productif (tu t'évites aussi probablement les critiques mais c'est le jeu).
> Ils ont aussi fait une collaboration avec arrêt sur image. C'est objectif arrêt sur image?


Je ne connais pas de média objectif. De ASI à Valeurs Actuelles, (par exemple) aucun. Certains le sont encore moins que d'autres.

----------


## PhilippeH

Et «En même temps à partir du moment ou tu » critiques mon avis, c'est donc que tu défends mediapart  ? Ou sinon, pourquoi mon avis attire-t-il ta réponse si tu n'as pas, toi, d'arguments contradictoires en faveur de plenel à opposer à mon avis ! C'est bien joli de répondre ad hominem, mais il faudrait montrer un peu de biscuit argumentum derrière...  :;):

----------


## Shurin

> Ou sinon, pourquoi mon avis attire-t-il ta réponse si tu n'as pas, toi, d'arguments contradictoires en faveur de plenel à opposer à mon avis !





> Edwy Pleyel étant ce qu’il est et Mediapart étant le reflet de l’esprit tordu et anti-objectif de son créateur (je ne m’étendrai pas)


C'est vraiment un argument? J'y vois juste une attaque gratuite et sans aucun fond.
C'est niveau 4/10 comme troll.

----------


## Frypolar

> Et «En même temps à partir du moment ou tu » critiques mon avis, c'est donc que tu défends mediapart  ? Ou sinon, pourquoi mon avis attire-t-il ta réponse si tu n'as pas, toi, d'arguments contradictoires en faveur de plenel à opposer à mon avis ! C'est bien joli de répondre ad hominem, mais il faudrait montrer un peu de biscuit argumentum derrière...


C’est toi qui parles « d’esprit tordu et anti-objectif » à propos de Plenel, ce qui est juste ton opinion, balancée sans aucune explication et ce serait aux autres d’argumenter ? Et je suis curieux de savoir ce que serait un media objectif. D’ailleurs si tu as ne serait-ce qu’un exemple, dans le monde entier, je suis preneur. Attention, il y a un piège.

----------


## Alab

https://www.rt.com/
De rien.




















 ::ninja::

----------


## Sylla

> Et «En même temps à partir du moment ou tu » critiques mon avis, c'est donc que tu défends mediapart  ? Ou sinon, pourquoi mon avis attire-t-il ta réponse si tu n'as pas, toi, d'arguments contradictoires en faveur de plenel à opposer à mon avis ! C'est bien joli de répondre ad hominem, mais il faudrait montrer un peu de biscuit argumentum derrière...


Et toi ton argument il est où? On ne critiques pas ton avis mais le fait que tu débarques en hurlant: "mediapart c'est nul". Tu n'apportes aucun argument, on ne sait pas ce qui t'amène à penser ça, comment tu veux qu'on t'apporte le moindre argument contradictoire si on n'a rien à contredire? Et c'est toi qui reproches de ne pas te donner de biscuit?

Une vocifération n'est pas un avis et ne peut attirer, comme dans ton cas, que des réactions dédaigneuses.

Heureusement qu'il n'a rien à dire, parce que déjà 2 pages à lui répondre, qu'est-ce que ça aurait été s'il avait eu des arguments. ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> C’est toi qui parles « d’esprit tordu et anti-objectif » à propos de Plenel


Non non, il parle de Pleyel, soyons précis :insertgifmaitrecapello:

_De l'importance de se relire quand on cherche à se faire comprendre, chapitre 3 : le respect des noms propres, édition des Connards_

----------


## poneyroux

> on marche sur des œufs en cas d’opinion « controversée » ; je risque les froncements de sourcils


Putain, c'est quoi ce monde où les opinions controversées apportent la controverse, franchement ?

----------


## PhilippeH

Je ne «-débarque-» pas, je suis là depuis un bon moment, même si j’interviens peu. Je lis et constate. Je n’ai pas «-hurlé-», hurler sur un forum c’est écrire en majuscules. Je ne dis pas «-Mediapart c’est nul-», j’avance (ce n’est que mon opinion, qu’il serait oiseux de développer) que Plenel a l’esprit tordu et que Mediapart reflète l’esprit de son créateur. etc., etc. Aucune raison pour moi de disserter sur mon avis, c’est le forum CPC, pas une tribune politique ; j’appelle simplement d’autres avis, éclairés de préférence, et même tant mieux s’ils sont contradictoires et apportent un éclairage différent sur le sujet du post.
Bien bien bien...
Finalement, ce post est une expérience intéressante, quoique convenue et au résultat prévisible, d’un phénomène récurrent sur les forums.
Un individu quelconque émet une opinion, tranchée certes, abrupte sans doute, manquant de développement et d’argumentation c’est possible, et surtout, surtout, qui n’est pas «-dans l’air du temps-», non en phase avec celle de la majorité, avec la doxa admise et politiquement correcte. Pas de bol si en plus les modos adhèrent à l’avis général, ce qui est le cas la plupart du temps, forcément.
Aussitôt, presque tous les commentaires se concentrent, non pas sur le fond du post - à savoir dans le cas présent si chacun est pour, contre, ou sans opinion concernant l’annonce de la rédaction de CPC d’une éventuelle collaboration avec Mediapart - mais sur l’auteur du post, sa façon d’avoir dit, ou pas dit, ce qu’il a exprimé. L’un s’indigne de ne pas avoir lu des arguments, l’autre l’accuse de ne pas poser la question de manière convenable, un troisième commence à parler de troll (Le point Godwin des forums), et bla et bla et bla...et le post et ses commentaires deviennent un tribunal, une mise en accusation du fauteur de troubles, et aussi un centre d’analyse de ses motivations, ses carences, et de sa façon (insupportable bien sûr) de donner son opinion.
Pas un seul pour dire, par exemple «-eh bien moi, contrairement à toi, j’apprécie Médiapart, je pense que Plenel est un homme bien, objectif, honnête, sincère et droit, qui a su réunir autour de lui une équipe de journalistes talentueux et indépendants.-Qu’as tu à répondre à cela ?» Pas UN. C’est tellement plus aisé de hurler avec les loups, de s’en prendre à un seul pour ses opinions, réelles ou supposées, que d’exprimer clairement et simplement la sienne. Effet de meute...
Au lieu de ça, à part les rares qui restent dans l’humour et c’est tant mieux, nous en sommes déjà quasiment à l’invective, voire à la grossièreté et les noms d’oiseau. Bientôt, à suivre, les étiquettes infamantes, je vous laisse deviner lesquelles...les mentions de «-Détective-», «-Minute-», «-Valeurs Actuelles-», laissent augurer du style. Pourquoi «-Têtu-» ? Sans doute pour une épithète plus aimable encore...
Enchaînement classique, forumesque et facebookien, mille fois constaté, au détriment souvent même de personnes infiniment plus importantes et dignes de respect que moi, et qui avaient commis l’erreur d’avoir et émettre une opinion non partagée par une majorité quelconque.
Donc, la conclusion s’impose, je vous laisse continuer à vitupérer à vide, entre «-bien-pensants-», j’ai d’autres Uruks à tuer. et comme disait Maurice Clavel (une autre pointure que Plenel, celui-là, et qui devrait au moins convenir à certains, si du moins il savent qui il était), «-Messieurs les censeurs, bonsoir.-»

----------


## Bah

> manquant de développement et d’argumentation c’est possible


  ::lol::

----------


## Molina

> C'est ça qu'il y a de rigolo sur le forum, si quelqu'un pose une question à la rédac, absolument tout le monde sauf les membres de la rédac répondent.
> 
> Ils ont peut-être un avis argumenté qui va plus loin que le "lol t ki", vous savez. Et on n'est pas les tauliers.
> 
> :bite triste:


Je trouve la question mal posée, mais effectivement, on peut se demander pourquoi une collaboration avec ce journal plutôt qu'un autre.  J'imagine que les raisons sont tout à fait légitime (ils aiment bien ce journal, ils ont trouvé un terrain d'entente) mais pour un journal de jeu vidéo, tout aussi critique soit il, faire une collaboration avec un journal marqué politiquement peut poser question. 

On va me répondre qu'arrêt sur image aussi... En pratique c'est vrai, en théorie, ce n'est qu'une émission sur internet qui parle des médias, donc pourquoi pas.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je ne dis pas «-Mediapart c’est nul-», j’avance (ce n’est que mon opinion, qu’il serait oiseux de développer) que Plenel a l’esprit tordu et que Mediapart reflète l’esprit de son créateur. etc., etc. Aucune raison pour moi de disserter sur mon avis, c’est le forum CPC, pas une tribune politique ; j’appelle simplement d’autres avis, éclairés de préférence, et même tant mieux s’ils sont contradictoires et apportent un éclairage différent sur le sujet du post.


Tu ne vas pas développer mais tu veux juste savoir si les gens sont d'accord avec ton propos, qui n'est pas clair parce que tu ne développes pas ?
Si je te dis "moi je pense que CPC doit s'associer et racheter Mediapart mais je vais pas dire pourquoi, puisque ce n'est que mon avis personnel", qu'est-ce que ça apporte à la discussion ? A quoi bon avoir posté ça ?

S'en aller sans avoir expliqué ce qu'on veut dire, sur l'excuse la plus classique du "vous êtes méchants avec moi parce que je dis un truc politiquement incorrect et vous êtes des moutons qui régurgitent l'opinion acceptable", c'est aussi du vu et revu.
C'est la stratégie la plus basique, et bas de gamme, pour esquiver une argumentation, en rejetant la faute sur les autres.

----------


## Alab

> Je ne «-débarque-» pas, je suis là depuis un bon moment, même si j’interviens peu. Je lis et constate. Je n’ai pas «-hurlé-», hurler sur un forum c’est écrire en majuscules. Je ne dis pas «-Mediapart c’est nul-», j’avance (ce n’est que mon opinion, qu’il serait oiseux de développer) que Plenel a l’esprit tordu et que Mediapart reflète l’esprit de son créateur. etc., etc. Aucune raison pour moi de disserter sur mon avis, c’est le forum CPC, pas une tribune politique ; j’appelle simplement d’autres avis, éclairés de préférence, et même tant mieux s’ils sont contradictoires et apportent un éclairage différent sur le sujet du post.
> Bien bien bien...
> Finalement, ce post est une expérience intéressante, quoique convenue et au résultat prévisible, d’un phénomène récurrent sur les forums.


Bah moi ça me gène que tu développes pas parce que je connais pas bien médiapart, donc j'aimerais bien savoir vraiment ce que tu lui reproches et pourquoi cette "collaboration" te pose problème en fait. Mais bon apparemment tu veux pas développer donc c'est difficile de discuter.  ::ninja:: 

Tu crois pas que la rédac de cpc a un esprit tordu aussi ?  ::XD:: 

T'as peur que le temps d'un numéro CPC devienne une tribune à Plenel  ?  ::huh:: 

Tu penses que les journalistes de médiapart n'ont pas de légitimité/compétences pour parler des conditions de travail dans le domaine du jeu vidéo ?

Bref exprime vraiment ton problème, ça permettra de voir si d'autres partagent ton avis ou pas. En attendant on va balancer des vannes.

Le seul truc que j'ai compris de ton post c'est que pour toi médiapart (dans sa totalité) = Plenel = caca, je sais pas pourquoi, je sais pas si c'est vrai mais voilà.




> Finalement, ce post est une expérience intéressante, quoique convenue et au résultat prévisible, d’un phénomène récurrent sur les forums.


Ah c'est une expérience sociologique en fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

> Ah c'est une expérience sociologique en fait.


Merci de RELIRE le forum.

----------


## Alab

> Pas un seul pour dire, par exemple «-eh bien moi, contrairement à toi, j’apprécie Médiapart, je pense que Plenel est un homme bien, objectif, honnête, sincère et droit, qui a su réunir autour de lui une équipe de journalistes talentueux et indépendants.-Qu’as tu à répondre à cela ?» Pas UN. C’est tellement plus aisé de hurler avec les loups, de s’en prendre à un seul pour ses opinions, réelles ou supposées, que d’exprimer clairement et simplement la sienne. Effet de meute...
> Au lieu de ça, à part les rares qui restent dans l’humour et c’est tant mieux, nous en sommes déjà quasiment à l’invective, voire à la grossièreté et les noms d’oiseau.


Non mais pas mal ont justement souligné que c'est pas la première fois que CPC a collaboré avec d'autres médias, dont ASI qui est assez engagé et reflète beaucoup les positions de son rédac chef. Mais ça tu veux pas en parler, tu veux juste créer un débat toxique sur médiapart et pas discuter des collaboration de cpc en général en fait ?

Et quand des gens sont invités à écrire un édito dans CPC tu en penses quoi sinon ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci de RELIRE le forum.


Ah voilà je trouvais plus le terme, merci.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> comme si des cultivateurs bio envisageaient une « collaboration » avec Monsanto...


Bah dit comme ça ça veut pas dire grand chose.

Sans contexte comme ça, ça veut rien dire, tu connais rien des intentions de chacun ou le projet qu'il y a derrière, bref ton exemple est pas ultra parlant. A la limite je comprends que, a priori, c'est fortement contradictoire ou improbable. Pourquoi ce serait contradictoire que cpc travaille avec médiapart d'autres journalistes ? Ou bien en quoi ce serait contradictoire ? Médiapart et CPC ont selon toi des lignes rédactionnelles à l'opposée l'une de l'autre ?

----------


## Ruvon

N'oubliez pas la COLLABORATION de Doc TB avec Télématin.

Télématin quoi.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> N'oubliez pas la COLLABORATION de Doc TB avec Télématin.
> 
> Télématin quoi.


Qu'il faut mettre en relation avec le dossier GRATUIT très complaisant envers LINKY hein!
#onnouscachedeschoses

----------


## hixe33

> Qu'il faut mettre en relation avec le dossier GRATUIT très complaisant envers LINKY hein!
> #onnouscachedeschoses


(mais sûrement coûteux à concevoir)  ::XD::

----------


## Cuchulainn666

La transformation a commencée ! 



 ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

C'est Freddie Mercury ? Sammy Davis Jr? Don Diego de la Vega ?

----------


## chris62

C'est juste une collaboration pour une enquête, Mediapart ne devient pas actionnaire de CPC.
Alors même si Mr Plenel n'est pas parfait, ça me va.
La rédaction de CPC seule n'a certainement pas les ressources requises pour une enquête de grande envergure.
Et je trouve ça plutôt bien d'enquêter sur des employeurs qui font des bénéfices colossaux en prenant assez peu de risques, alors qu'il semble (l'enquête nous le dira...) qu'ils payent une misère des salariés qui bossent comme des malades, sous prétexte qu'ils sont passionnés. Comme si le fait d'être passionné rendait le loyer gratuit, et au passage le code du travail caduque...

----------


## Cuchulainn666

> C'est Freddie Mercury ? Sammy Davis Jr? Don Diego de la Vega ?


C'est le sieur Plenel  ::):  (source :https://www.canardpc.com/348/mediajam)

----------


## PhilippeH

> C'est juste une collaboration pour une enquête, Mediapart ne devient pas actionnaire de CPC.
> Alors même si Mr Plenel n'est pas parfait, ça me va.
> La rédaction de CPC seule n'a certainement pas les ressources requises pour une enquête de grande envergure.
> Et je trouve ça plutôt bien d'enquêter sur des employeurs qui font des bénéfices colossaux en prenant assez peu de risques, alors qu'il semble (l'enquête nous le dira...) qu'ils payent une misère des salariés qui bossent comme des malades, sous prétexte qu'ils sont passionnés. Comme si le fait d'être passionné rendait le loyer gratuit, et au passage le code du travail caduque...


En mettant à part les commentaires humoristiques qui sont les bienvenus et dans le ton du forum, voici le seul commentaire positif, intelligent et pertinent de ce post...je le dis avec d'autant plus de facilité que chris62, sur ce coup, est en désaccord avec moi !!!  :haha:

----------


## keulz

> C'est chouette les gusses qui font de la transmission de pensée, il savent mieux que toi ce que tu voudrais dire...


Oulà non, ce n'est pas de la transmission de pensée. Une pensée est une opération cognitive démontrant une réflexion, même si la pensée est absurde.

Or, il ne faudrait pas confondre "opération cognitive" et simple "relâchement de sphincter".
Le premier peut se faire publiquement et même être constructif.
Dans le cas du second, c'est communément admis dans les règles de savoir-vivre ou simplement dans la loi, que ça doit se faire en privé et surtout, pas sur les affaires des autres ; d'abord parce que ça ne soulage que toi, mais surtout parce que ça a généralement tendance à rendre les lieux pestilentiels, ça pourrit l'ambiance, quoi.

----------


## The Number 9

> Je trouve la question mal posée, mais effectivement, on peut se demander pourquoi une collaboration avec ce journal plutôt qu'un autre.  J'imagine que les raisons sont tout à fait légitime (ils aiment bien ce journal, ils ont trouvé un terrain d'entente) mais pour un journal de jeu vidéo, tout aussi critique soit il, faire une collaboration avec un journal marqué politiquement peut poser question. 
> 
> On va me répondre qu'arrêt sur image aussi... En pratique c'est vrai, en théorie, ce n'est qu'une émission sur internet qui parle des médias, donc pourquoi pas.


Médiapart c'est aussi (et surtout) un média d'investigation, ce qui colle avec l'objectif du partenariat. Et, du coup, il n'y a plus beaucoup d'alternatives en France (et probablement encore moins potentiellement intéressées à un partenariat sur ce sujet, pour diverses raisons).

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Un partenariat avec Détective.


Mon rêve.




> Clairement, j'attendrais beaucoup plus un supplément à Valeurs Actuelles sur Far Cry 5.


Maintenant j'ai deux rêves.

----------


## ERISS

> comme si des cultivateurs bio envisageaient une « collaboration » avec Monsanto...


Ça s'appelle l'Union Européenne ça. T'es pour le frexit c'est ça hein?

----------


## PhilippeH

> Ça s'appelle l'Union Européenne ça. T'es pour le frexit c'est ça hein?


BeuââârK.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Netsabes

Les premiers articles du dossier sont en ligne (et dans le Canard PC qui sort vendredi 22) : https://www.canardpc.com/372/de-quoi...st-elle-malade et https://www.canardpc.com/372/la-culture-du-silence

Le principe du partenariat : on bosse avec deux journalistes (de Mediapart donc) spécialisés dans les questions sociales. Ils s'y connaissent beaucoup mieux que nous sur ces sujets et sur les méthodes d'enquête, on connaît bien mieux l'industrie qu'eux, on bosse donc ensemble pour profiter des compétences et connaissances de chacun. En revanche, chaque média écrit et publie ses articles de son côté.

----------


## Narushima

Ça s'étalera sur plusieurs numéros, d'ailleurs ? Combien ?

----------


## PhilippeH

> Les premiers articles du dossier sont en ligne (et dans le Canard PC qui sort vendredi 22) : https://www.canardpc.com/372/de-quoi...st-elle-malade et https://www.canardpc.com/372/la-culture-du-silence
> 
> Le principe du partenariat : on bosse avec deux journalistes (de Mediapart donc) spécialisés dans les questions sociales. Ils s'y connaissent beaucoup mieux que nous sur ces sujets et sur les méthodes d'enquête, on connaît bien mieux l'industrie qu'eux, on bosse donc ensemble pour profiter des compétences et connaissances de chacun. En revanche, chaque média écrit et publie ses articles de son côté.


Merci Netsabes. Ça c'est précis et satisfaisant comme réponse. Et tant mieux si chaque média écrit et publie de son côté. Comme ça je n'ai besoin que des articles de CPC, pas obligé de me farcir ceux de médiapart.

----------


## ERISS

> je n'ai besoin que des articles de CPC, pas obligé de me farcir ceux de médiapart.


On est pas obligés non plus de se farcir ceux de CPC, ni d'un pseudo-Charlie-Hebdo (sans vouloir faire de rapport entre les 2 de ma part).

----------


## Argha

A quand un Picsou Hardware ? Vraie question. Répondez maintenant.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Edwy Pleyel étant ce qu’il est et Mediapart étant le reflet de l’esprit tordu et anti-objectif de son créateur

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Les premiers articles du dossier sont en ligne (et dans le Canard PC qui sort vendredi 22) : https://www.canardpc.com/372/de-quoi...st-elle-malade et https://www.canardpc.com/372/la-culture-du-silence
> 
> Le principe du partenariat : on bosse avec deux journalistes (de Mediapart donc) spécialisés dans les questions sociales. Ils s'y connaissent beaucoup mieux que nous sur ces sujets et sur les méthodes d'enquête, on connaît bien mieux l'industrie qu'eux, on bosse donc ensemble pour profiter des compétences et connaissances de chacun. En revanche, chaque média écrit et publie ses articles de son côté.


Vous pourrez également  nous filer les liens des articles Mediapart lorsqu'ils paraissent ?

Et Joyeux Noël !

----------


## Tchess

Voilà  le 1er article de Mediapart : https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/eco...te?onglet=full

----------


## jaragorn_99

> C'est Freddie Mercury ? Sammy Davis Jr? Don Diego de la Vega ?


T'as oublié obiwan kenobi!

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Qu'il faut mettre en relation avec le dossier GRATUIT très complaisant envers LINKY hein!
> #onnouscachedeschoses



https://blogs.mediapart.fr/varanasi/...tephane-lhomme


 ::ninja::

----------


## Andri78

Pas la peine de le lui rappeler ::huh::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sera-t'il envisageable de reproduire l'article dans la version payante de Canard PC ? J'aurais bien envie de le lire, mais pas du tout envie de me faire forcer la main pour m'abonner à Mediapart  ::): .

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je crois pas que ce soit "forcer" la main ; c'est un magazine qui publie son propre contenu, issu d'une enquête commune. C'est pas vraiment forcé ? 
A mon avis il est donc peu probable qu'ils le diffusent gratuitement (mais je peux me tromper).

----------


## Ruvon

Il le demande pas gratuit, il le demande dans la version payante de CPC.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Voilà. Vu que c'est un travail commun...

----------


## Sylla

Ils ont bien dit que si l’enquête est commune, chacun écrit ses propres articles: c'est pas les ventes de CPC qui payent les journalistes de mediapart et inversement, donc ça me paraît tout à fait logique que chaque magasine fasse payer ses articles. séparément.

----------


## The Number 9

> Ils ont bien dit que si l’enquête est commune, chacun écrit ses propres articles: c'est pas les ventes de CPC qui payent les journalistes de mediapart et inversement, donc ça me paraît tout à fait logique que chaque magasine fasse payer ses articles. séparément.


Ils auraient pu faire une version commune de leurs articles si ils le souhaitaient.
Mais oui, à partir du moment où ils ont clairement précisé que ce ne serait pas le cas, il n'y aura pas les articles de mediapart dans canard PC (et vice versa).

Et au delà de ça, je ne sais pas si ce serait vraiment intéressant de toute façon. Les données seront forcément les mêmes vu que l'enquête est commune. Si c'est pour comparer les styles d'écriture...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je pense que quand la série sera finie, je prendrai quand même le 1er mois d'abo (enfin si c'est par mois je sais pas) pour les lire.
En duo avec un autre mag' papier, j'aurais probablement acheté exceptionnellement cet autre mag' pour les lire, c'est un peu pareil finalement, j'achèterai un peu mediapart pour les lire.

----------


## Pifou

> Le principe du partenariat : on bosse avec deux journalistes (de Mediapart donc) spécialisés dans les questions sociales. Ils s'y connaissent beaucoup mieux que nous sur ces sujets et sur les méthodes d'enquête, on connaît bien mieux l'industrie qu'eux, on bosse donc ensemble pour profiter des compétences et connaissances de chacun. En revanche, chaque média écrit et publie ses articles de son côté.


Visiblement, ça ne coule pas de source pour tout le monde que c'est un partenariat pour mutualiser les compétences de chacuns.

----------


## Sylla

Question pour ceux qui connaissent un peu mediapart: j'ai voulu "m'abonner" aux 7 jours gratuit qu'ils proposent via leur application mobile, mais ensuite je ne trouve pas comment me désabonner.

Ce que je veux éviter, c'est le réabonnement automatique (qui serait en passant la meilleure façon de me perde pour de bon tant je trouve ça insupportable). Faut passer par où?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Question pour ceux qui connaissent un peu mediapart: j'ai voulu "m'abonner" aux 7 jours gratuit qu'ils proposent via leur application mobile, mais ensuite je ne trouve pas comment me désabonner.
> 
> Ce que je veux éviter, c'est le réabonnement automatique (qui serait en passant la meilleure façon de me perde pour de bon tant je trouve ça insupportable). Faut passer par où?


Faut passer par un truc relou, soit c'est un A/R, mais perso, j'avais simplement bloqué le prélèvement sur mon compte Paypal tout simplement.

----------


## Wulfstan

Ou en leur envoyant un mail en expliquant que tu n'es pas en mesure d'envoyer un AR ? Il me semble que c'est comme ça qu'ont procédé certains canards :




> Un mail suffit. Testé et validé.
> Ils expliquent qu'en fait pour se désabonner il faut le faire via un courrier recommandé, mais que pour les personnes ne pouvant se déplacer un mail suffit.
> J'ai donc envoyé un mail et mon désabonnement a été pris en compte.


Mais oui, la méthode de désabonnement est très naze.

----------


## Dandu

En théorie, un courrier papier. En pratique, un mail en insistant lourdement ça peut passer. Mais c'est assez compliqué oui.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

C'est fou ça. Je pensais prendre une période d'un mois pour lire aussi d'autres articles, mais ça me décourage.

----------


## PhilippeH

La ligne éditoriale de Mediapart n’est pas la même que celle de CPC...sa politique commerciale non plus. Malheureusement la contestable notion du «-client captif-» a gagné le jeu vidéo : loot boxes et autres améliorations cosmétiques et avantages bidon, etc.
«-Come in, come in, just for the pleasure of the eyes !-» clac, schlack (bruits de serrure)  ::huh::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> En théorie, un courrier papier. En pratique, un mail en insistant lourdement ça peut passer. Mais c'est assez compliqué oui.


En pratique, un blocage du paiement par paypal ca marche très bien et 

Spoiler Alert! 


 le temps qu'ils s'en aperçoivent, j'ai eu un mois de rab

----------


## Urma

Comme l'auteur du post je me suis spontanément posé la question, et je me suis même dit que ce n'était pas une bonne nouvelle.

Mediapart s'est montré à plusieurs reprises d'utilité publique en remplissant le vide que les médias plus traditionnels ont laissé, cependant nier leur orientation éditoriale revient à faire l'autruche sourde. La personnalité charismatique d'Edwy Plenel, son pouvoir de persuasion et son militantisme (qu'il revendique d'ailleurs de façon transparente) me font à chaque fois prendre un recul qui me semble nécessaire sur ses articles et ses écrits.

J'ai choisi de soutenir depuis maintenant pas mal d'années la rédaction de cpc car j'ai confiance en eux, en leur revendication d'indépendance et en leur philosophie et que je sais que je ne vais pas avaler de la soupe quand je reçois mon exemplaire dans son sachet.

Je me rappelle d'un écrit ou Boulon expliquait qu'on pouvait faire un papier juste tout en défendant une ligne éditoriale. J'avais trouvé à l'époque ses mots limpides pour exprimer au final une idée qui pour moi était complexe: comment arriver à faire une critique objective en revendiquant un parti-pris.

Cependant cette explication concernant la subjectivité ne peut plus s'appliquer pour moi lorsque l'auteur se revendique militant. Le choix des sujets, le choix des cibles, l'orientation et la façon de raconter les enquêtes sont, pour moi, par exemple des marquants.

Je n'ai pas confiance dans les militants et leur façon (volontaire ou non) de vouloir orienter l'opinion des gens (pour leur bien évidement).

Je ne suis pas en train de dire que les lapins de six semaines vont se faire bouffer tout cru par le vieux loup cagneux, mais cette association me rend méfiant. J'espère me gourer sur toute la ligne et que cela donnera des dossiers passionnants, et justes, mais j'étais déjà conquis par les dossiers réalisés auparavant (comme celui sur le gamergate par exemple).

----------


## Laya

Du coup être objectif c'est forcement être centriste? ou un centriste militant c'est aussi quelqu'un de forcement subjectif? 
J'ai du mal à comprendre le point de vue j'avoue.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Du coup être objectif c'est forcement être centriste? ou un centriste militant c'est aussi quelqu'un de forcement subjectif? 
> J'ai du mal à comprendre le point de vue j'avoue.


En gros, un journaliste qui a une opinion politique (et donc environ 99% d'entre eux, le reste étant buzzfeed et jeanmarcmorandiniblog), il est gênant à partir du moment où cette opinion diffère de la tienne  ::trollface::

----------


## ERISS

> son militantisme (qu'il revendique d'ailleurs de façon transparente) me font à chaque fois prendre un recul qui me semble nécessaire sur ses articles et ses écrits.
>  arriver à faire une critique objective en revendiquant un parti-pris.
> Cependant cette explication concernant la subjectivité ne peut plus s'appliquer pour moi lorsque l'auteur se revendique militant.
> Je n'ai pas confiance dans les militants et leur façon (volontaire ou non) de vouloir orienter l'opinion des gens (pour leur bien évidement).


Justement c'est honnête de montrer notre parti-pris, ainsi comme tu dis tu peux avoir du recul.
J'ai plutôt l'impression que c'est en toi-même que tu n'as pas confiance, tu manques de culture pour avoir ta propre opinion mais la culture te fait peur comme elle remet constamment en question notre opinion, et tu as peur d'en changer parceque tu tiens à un confort.
Perso même quand un militantisme n'est pas avoué, j'arrive à repérer assez vite l'intérêt politique d'un écrivain/journaliste/ect, et j'ai pas peur de lire des trucs politiques opposés. Par contre en effet là où je me sens assez impuissant c'est face au déferlement technologique, ça va trop vite sans presque aucune critique ni contrôle et j'ai peur d'être énervé de lire des trucs qui en plus en rajoutent (dans l'accord de dévastation de la planète, voire le suicide collectif; CPC Hardwère collabo!)

----------


## PhilippeH

On pourrait rêver d’un monde d’information parfait, où les journalistes, majoritairement, feraient leur boulot d’informer objectivement, sans prendre parti. Ce n’est malheureusement pas le cas. La plupart épousent la doxa dominante, et font bloc contre les déviants. Les opinions contraires sont étiquetées aussitôt, rejetées, déformées, ridiculisées, et leurs auteurs pourchassés de toutes les manières possibles, en particulier à l’aide d’attaques venimeuses, ad hominem et ad personam. Rares sont ceux qui surnagent, de manière confidentielle. Combien de Natacha Polony pour un panier garni de Plenel, Boniface, Moix , Aphatie, Cohen, et autres crabes malfaisants ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai plutôt l'impression que c'est en toi-même que tu n'as pas confiance, tu manques de culture pour avoir ta propre opinion mais la culture te fait peur comme elle remet constamment en question notre opinion, et tu as peur d'en changer parceque tu tiens à un confort.


Superbe exemple de critique ad personam, inutile au débat, teigneuse et gratuite. Bravo.

----------


## Pinkipou

> ... et leurs auteurs pourchassés de toutes les manières possibles, en particulier à l’aide d’attaques venimeuses, ad hominem et ad personam ... un panier garni de Plenel, Boniface, Moix , Aphatie, Cohen, et autres crabes venimeux ?





> Superbe exemple d’attaque ad personam, inutile au débat, teigneuse et gratuite. Bravo.


 :Perfect:   :Clap:

----------


## hisvin

C'est tellement typique.  :Cafe2:

----------


## PhilippeH

@ Pinkipou

Et ?...

----------


## Pinkipou

La poutre de l'hôpital, la paille de la charité, toussa toussa.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## PhilippeH

@pinkipou

Éblouissant. Et très constructif.

----------


## hisvin

:Popcorn:

----------


## Pinkipou

> Éblouissant. Et très constructif.


En plus d'être très éclairant sur ta rigueur intellectuelle.
Mais continue, je t'en prie, ton publique t'attend.

----------


## PhilippeH

«-Public-». Voir le Bescherelle. Pour jouer au plus malin et au troll cultivé, il faut du biscuit.

----------


## Pinkipou

> Aussitôt, presque tous les commentaires se concentrent, non pas sur le fond du post ... mais sur l’auteur du post, sa façon d’avoir dit, ou pas dit, ce qu’il a exprimé.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Et de suite tu comprends pourquoi la politique FR est bannie du forum.

----------


## Sylla

Ce qui est intéressant, c'est au contraire quand ils prennent parti, c'est ça qui nourrit le débat sinon ça n'apporte rien.

Et puis, prendre Polony comme exemple d'un journalisme objectif qui ne prend pas parti, c'est quand même gonflé non? Comme si elle ne prenait pas parti...

----------


## Seymos

> 


Mange pas tout d'un coup, je sens qu'il va en falloir pas mal !

----------


## Ruvon

Pour rester sur le sujet, je viens de voir la vidéo de Jim Sterling sur l'affaire Quantic Dream et il parle du Monde comme source, quand l'article qu'il montre au début de la vidéo cite également Canard PC et Mediapart (comme les articles de Kotaku).

Sa vidéo est par contre bien plus centrée sur David Cage que sur Quantic Dream.

----------


## The Number 9

Pinkipou  ::wub::

----------


## broudenoix

Pour moi, le vrai problème c’est que les pages écrites en collaboration avec Mediapart sont largement plus ennuyeuses que tout le reste du magazine - qui  avait jusqu’à présent le bon goût de ne jamais pontifier ni se prendre au sérieux.

----------


## PhilippeH

Pour le côté qui ne se prend pas au sérieux, il y a quand même le petit (et même tout petit, sur mon iPad) dessin de Couly...

----------


## rappic

> Pour moi, le vrai problème c’est que les pages écrites en collaboration avec Mediapart sont largement plus ennuyeuses que tout le reste du magazine - qui  avait jusqu’à présent le bon goût de ne jamais pontifier ni se prendre au sérieux.


Et qui en plus politise le magazine ce qui n'était pas trop dans son habitude.

----------


## Sylla

> Pour moi, le vrai problème c’est que les pages écrites en collaboration avec Mediapart sont largement plus ennuyeuses que tout le reste du magazine - qui  avait jusqu’à présent le bon goût de ne jamais pontifier ni se prendre au sérieux.


Comment je suis trop pas d'accord. Un peu de sérieux, ça fait du bien aussi et quand on s'intéresse à un truc c'est intéressant de savoir ce qui se passe dans l'arrière-cour. Si certains veulent se contenter des tests, je dirais que c'est dommage.

----------


## M.Rick75

Non plus. Je trouve ça super ces articles (je n'ai pas lu ceux de médiapart, je parle de ceux dans Canard PC).

----------


## Wulfstan

Et je ne pense pas que s'intéresser à la partie social du développement des jeux vidéo politise le magazine, à moins d'avoir une vision caricaturale de la politique.

----------


## uruvela

> Comme l'auteur du post je me suis spontanément posé la question, et je me suis même dit que ce n'était pas une bonne nouvelle.


Même chose ici, si je soutiens CPC c'est pour CPC. Pas pour lire des articles fait avec Plénel et sa clique. Si d'ailleurs, pris de folie, j'avais envie de les lire, j'irai sur mediapart. Loin de moi l'idée de faire "gnangnan-mélange des genres", mais j'avoue être très circonspect sur ce virage.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Même chose ici, si je soutiens CPC c'est pour CPC. Pas pour lire des articles fait avec Plénel et sa clique. Si d'ailleurs, pris de folie, j'avais envie de les lire, j'irai sur mediapart. Loin de moi l'idée de faire "gnangnan-mélange des genres", mais j'avoue être très circonspect sur ce virage.


En même temps, l'article, c'est quelques pages sur 2 ou 3 numéros, ca ne remplace pas les rubriques habituelles inhérentes à CPC. D'ailleurs, l'aparté dans le dernier numéro sur Ivan qui aurait fondé le Syndicat du Jeu vidéo est proprement édifiant. Quand on en est réduit à ce niveau de filsdeputerie, c'est que vous avez creusé vraiment au bon endroit. 

Et la partie sur Eugen system est assez douloureuse à lire, au vue de l'actualité du studio récente :/

----------


## Papi Pablo

> Pour moi, le vrai problème c’est que les pages écrites en collaboration avec Mediapart sont largement plus ennuyeuses que tout le reste du magazine - qui  avait jusqu’à présent le bon goût de ne jamais pontifier ni se prendre au sérieux.


Je suis au contraire absolument ravi de ce nouvel axe développé par CPC. 
Si j'achète CPC c'est pour lire du journalisme sur le jeu vidéo, sinon j'achèterai JVwebédia. Une collaboration avec Mediapart, pourquoi pas. Des dossiers sur le monde de la création du jeu vidéo, sur les rouages de son fonctionnement, quelle aubaine !
Enfin quelque chose de prenant à lire. Autrement plus intéressant qu'un comparatif entre deux CPU, l'enthousiasme barbant autour de PUBG ou Fifa VS PES. 
CPC m'apporte enfin ce que je recherche, de l'information, du journalisme, sur une de mes passions.

Que cela soit dirigé, alimenté voire orienté ? C'est le principe même de l'information journalistique. C'est un angle d'attaque qui nous permet de donner du corps à nos pratiques. De savoir que derrière tel jeu il y a une équipe dont les conditions de travail sont rudes, je le découvre et cela construit et établi un rapport à l’œuvre différent. Le jeu vidéo n'est plus un produit dans une bibliothèque virtuelle. 
Je remercie CPC de s'être lancé dans cette affaire, dans un monde médiatique qui manque cruellement d'indépendance, de fond, d'implication et de travail de recherche.

----------


## meromorf

Il n'est si bonne compagnie qui ne se quitte.

canard + mediapart = adieu mon cher journal!

----------


## PhilippeH

> Il n'est si bonne compagnie qui ne se quitte.
> 
> canard + mediapart = adieu mon cher journal!


Je n’irai pas si loin, cependant c’était la raison de mon post initial, ça fait un peu mariage de la carpe et du lapin. J’aime bien l’un, pas vraiment l’autre. Bon, il y a des gens avec qui l’on peut faire un bout de chemin, même si on n’est pas d’accord sur tout, bien sûr. Heureusement, pour le moment il n’est pas question de mariage ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Vivement que CPC fasse un partenariat avec Valeurs actuelles pour critiquer le virage philosophique du prochain Far Cry 5...

----------


## La Marmotta

> Il n'est si bonne compagnie qui ne se quitte.
> 
> canard + mediapart = adieu mon cher journal!


Dans Canard PC c'est Kalash et Netsabes qui s'occupent de l'enquête. Personnellement Mediapart c'est un site que je ne veux pas lire et j'apprécie d'autant plus que Canard PC ne nous impose pas des rédacteurs de ce site dans leurs pages. Donc personne ne te force à aller sur Mediapart  ::P: 

Mais certains commentaires ici sont navrants, on a ici un dossier de fond extrêmement riche, qui se penche sur un problème très peu traité par les médias. Et à côté il y a toujours les news rigolotes, les tests, et encore plus de Kahn Lust qui dézingue des jeux pourris. Canard PC s'enrichit et on ne peut que s'en réjouir.

----------


## Laya

Perso j'aime beaucoup aussi les articles qui en sort. C'est effectivement quelque chose que je n'avais jamais vu encore et c'est très bien de s’intéresser aux conditions de travail du milieu que l'on critique/évolue. 
Déjà parce que cela explique aussi la qualité qu'il peut y avoir (ou pas) dans certaines partie d'un jeu et qu'elles mettent mieux en relief le fonctionnement de l'industrie vidéoludique.

Le post ici présent montre d'ailleurs que c'est un peu osé puisque dès qu'on sort des sentiers battus certaines personnes se rendent compte que le jv c'est aussi politique. D'ailleurs je serais prêt à parié que la plupart des déçus sont classés à droite, ou de la catégorie politique qui ne se prononce pas mais qui votent généralement centriste.  ::trollface::

----------


## uruvela

> D'ailleurs je serais prêt à parié que la plupart des déçus sont classés à droite, ou de la catégorie politique qui ne se prononce pas mais qui votent généralement centriste.


Je vais te décevoir, mais dans un univers parallèle mon message pouvait tout aussi bien être :




> Même chose ici, si je soutiens CPC c'est pour CPC. Pas pour lire des  articles fait avec *Dassault* et sa clique. Si d'ailleurs, pris de folie,  j'avais envie de les lire, j'irai sur* le figaro*. Loin de moi l'idée de  faire "gnangnan-mélange des genres", mais j'avoue être très circonspect  sur ce virage.


C'est le fond  le problème. Ce pourrait être en partenariat avec Hot Video, ma réaction serait la même.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le post ici présent montre d'ailleurs que c'est un peu osé puisque dès qu'on sort des sentiers battus certaines personnes se rendent compte que le jv c'est aussi politique.


Justement, j'ai pas envie d'en voir dans mon canard. Mes deux heures de cerveau dispo pour CPC, je ne veux pas être pollué. La 'chose' politique est déjà très/trop présente dans la vie, pitié laissez-nous ce havre de paix s'il vous plaît...

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je vais te décevoir, mais dans un univers parallèle mon message pouvait tout aussi bien être :
> 
> 
> 
> C'est le fond  le problème. Ce pourrait être en partenariat avec Hot Video, ma réaction serait la même.


On va partir en HS, mais bon, tant pis, quand ten es à comparer Plenel/mediapart avec Dassaut/Lefigaro, ca montre quand même assez clairement quelque chose (que tu refuses d'admettre mais tu as le droit hein, on est en démocratie)

----------


## uruvela

> On va partir en HS, mais bon, tant pis, quand ten es à comparer Plenel/mediapart avec Dassaut/Lefigaro, ca montre quand même assez clairement quelque chose (que tu refuses d'admettre mais tu as le droit hein, on est en démocratie)


Je ne vois pas vraiment la différence entre les deux non  ::): 
Je les fous à chaque bout d'un balancier dont je me contrefous royalement pour être clair.

----------


## La Marmotta

> Justement, j'ai pas envie d'en voir dans mon canard. Mes deux heures de cerveau dispo pour CPC, je ne veux pas être pollué. La 'chose' politique est déjà très/trop présente dans la vie, pitié laissez-nous ce havre de paix s'il vous plaît...


Qu'est-ce qui t'oblige à lire les articles de fond s'ils ne t'intéressent pas ? Tu as toujours tout le contenu du magazine à côté.

----------


## Laya

> Je ne vois pas vraiment la différence entre les deux non 
> Je les fous à chaque bout d'un balancier dont je me contrefous royalement pour être clair.


Savoir les conditions de vie des personnes qui créent les œuvres que tu lis, regarde, joue etc, ça reste important. La chose nous concerne tous directement ou indirectement. Vivre avec des œillères ne changera pas cela, et la réalité nous rattrape généralement.

Perso je sais que pas mal de studio que j'aime particulièrement ont galéré voire failli couler ( bonjour Obsidian). Avoir ces informations me parait la moindre des choses quand on s’intéresse au monde vidéoludique. Enfin perso j'ai pas envie de vivre dans le meilleur des mondes.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Savoir les conditions de vie des personnes qui créent les œuvres que tu lis, regarde, joue etc, ça reste important. La chose nous concerne tous directement ou indirectement. Vivre avec des œillères ne changera pas cela, et la réalité nous rattrape généralement.
> 
> Perso je sais que pas mal de studio que j'aime particulièrement ont galéré voire failli couler ( bonjour Obsidian). Avoir ces informations me parait la moindre des choses quand on s’intéresse au monde vidéoludique. Enfin perso j'ai pas envie de vivre dans le meilleur des mondes.


Il y a certaines personnes qui aiment bien manger certains trucs, mais ne veulent pas surtout pas savoir comment c'est fait. On voit ça pour les vêtements, le high tech, la bouffe, et je pense que le débait pour les JV devrait également se poser.
 C'est dommage de se poser en victime en tant que consommateur, tout ca parce que le magazine a voulu aller au-délà du *"LOL JAI TESTE LE DERNIER #METALGEAR il est GENIAL #team_kojima #ps4 #ps4France"*
Surtout que putain encore une fois, ce n'est pas mediapart qui a écrit les articles dans CPC quoi.... Je suis allé lire leurs dossiers, et je peux vous assurer que le ton est putain de différent.

----------


## uruvela

Bon j'abandonne  ::): 

J'ai juste parlé des 2 heures où je lis CPC. Il m'en reste 14 par jour pour faire tout ce dont vous parlez (et crois moi ou non, j'y suis dedans jusqu'au cou...).

----------


## La Marmotta

> tout ca parce que le magazine a voulu aller au-délà du *"LOL JAI TESTE LE DERNIER #METALGEAR il est GENIAL #team_kojima #ps4 #ps4France"*


Ça va il n'y a pas que Pipo qui écrit des articles non plus  ::siffle::

----------


## Laya

> Bon j'abandonne 
> 
> J'ai juste parlé des 2 heures où je lis CPC. Il m'en reste 14 par jour pour faire tout ce dont vous parlez (et crois moi ou non, j'y suis dedans jusqu'au cou...).


Le problème n'est pas d'y être jusqu'aux cou ou pas mais plutôt de critiquer ceux qui s'y intéressent dans un magazine consacré au jeux video. On peut être d'accord ou pas avec mais ça élève le niveau plutôt que le contraire.
Comme quand cpc c'était intéressé un petit peu à la place des femmes dans les jeux vidéo. Même indirectement quand ils ont fait un article sur linky. Outre le fait qu'on peut facilement esquiver les articles qui nous plaisent/interessent que modérément, ça a tendance plutôt à relever le niveau de la presse. 
Même quand ils dénoncent Star citizen ils s'inscrivent dans une critique constructive.( Qu'on soit d'accord ou pas)

----------


## MattMurdock

> Surtout que putain encore une fois, ce n'est pas mediapart qui a écrit les articles dans CPC quoi.... Je suis allé lire leurs dossiers, et je peux vous assurer que le ton est putain de différent.


Par curiosité, en quoi le ton de Médiapart est différent ?
Ils appuient plus sur les manquements au code du travail ? Ils sont un peu plus ... durs dans leur propos ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

C'est beaucoup plus factuel, ils décrivent une des procédures prud'homales avec beaucoup de détails.

Si vraiment intéressant je peux offrir l'article à l'image de ce que propose canardpc par mail (balance un MP)

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je ne parviens décidément pas à comprendre la difficulté qu'expriment certains à sauter 2-3 pages sur les 80 et quelques que compte CPC. Perso je ne lis pas trop les news hardware ou "Développez couché" qui revient, mais de là à aller me répandre sur les forums en disant que ça m'emmerde et que ça ne devrait pas être là...  ::rolleyes:: 

Ce que dit Laya est très juste. Le sujet a tout à fait sa place dans le mag', et ne fait d'ailleurs que prolonger des considérations souvent développées dans les chroniques d'Ivan, ou même évoquées en filigrane dans telle ou telle news sur tel ou tel studio : rien de tout cela ne devrait étonner le lectorat habituel. On ne peut pas non plus décemment affirmer que ce contenu prendrait une place écrasante au détriment des tests, previews et autres rubriques davantage centrées sur le contenu des jeux que sur le fonctionnement de l'industrie. J'ai beau chercher, je ne vois donc pas de quoi pousser les hauts cris : ce ne sont pas quelques pages par numéro d'une enquête dont les moyens (donc les sources, pas les conclusions) ont le malheur d'être mutualisés avec un média quelque peu clivant qui vont "gâcher" la lecture de CPC à qui que ce soit.

----------


## Dis Camion

Personnellement, j'ai participé au topic sur le nombre de vannes orientées "politique" de CPC (en indiquant qu'à titre perso, je n'aimais pas trop ça).
Pour autant et même si je ne porte pas Médiapart dans mon coeur du fait de son orientation un poil trop marquée, j'ai pris grand plaisir et attendais même avec une certaine impatience la suite des articles sur les conditions de travail dans le JV.
De mon point de vue, ca ne fait qu'enrichir le magazine et suscite un intérêt grandissant.

----------


## Bah

> mais plutôt de critiquer ceux qui s'y intéressent dans un magazine consacré au jeux video. )


Ca tombe bien. C'est pas ce qu'il a fait.

----------


## Laya

> Ca tombe bien. C'est pas ce qu'il a fait.


C'est vrai que de dire qu'il ne veut pas lire des articles de "plenel et sa clique" sur cpc c'est absolument pas une critique des pigistes qui ont écrit les articles.

----------


## KaiN34

> Je ne parviens décidément pas à comprendre la difficulté qu'expriment certains à sauter 2-3 pages sur les 80 et quelques que compte CPC. Perso je ne lis pas trop les news hardware ou "Développez couché" qui revient, mais de là à aller me répandre sur les forums en disant que ça m'emmerde et que ça ne devrait pas être là... 
> 
> Ce que dit Laya est très juste. Le sujet a tout à fait sa place dans le mag', et ne fait d'ailleurs que prolonger des considérations souvent développées dans les chroniques d'Ivan, ou même évoquées en filigrane dans telle ou telle news sur tel ou tel studio : rien de tout cela ne devrait étonner le lectorat habituel. On ne peut pas non plus décemment affirmer que ce contenu prendrait une place écrasante au détriment des tests, previews et autres rubriques davantage centrées sur le contenu des jeux que sur le fonctionnement de l'industrie. J'ai beau chercher, je ne vois donc pas de quoi pousser les hauts cris : ce ne sont pas quelques pages par numéro d'une enquête dont les moyens (donc les sources, pas les conclusions) ont le malheur d'être mutualisés avec un média quelque peu clivant qui vont "gâcher" la lecture de CPC à qui que ce soit.


Tu m’ôtes les mots de la bouche.  :Prey: 

J'ai trouvé les articles super intéressants et surtout racontés d'une façon que nous joueurs casu/hardcore/geek/etc... pouvons facilement comprendre sans se retourner le cerveau. Comme l'a expliqué Zapp le Grand précédemment je suis pas sur que je m'y serai intéressé si les articles étaient sortis seulement sur Mediapart (le site que je lis et qui s'en rapproche c'est le Gorafi pour tout vous dire.  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Bah

> C'est vrai que de dire qu'il ne veut pas lire des articles de "plenel et sa clique" sur cpc c'est absolument pas une critique des pigistes qui ont écrit les articles.


"Faits avec", pas "de". Il dit qu'il veut pas d'articles faits en partenariat avec Mediapart sur les conditions de travail. Je trouve ça idiot, mais il dit bien tout le long du truc que c'est son ressenti et son envie. C'est pas une critique envers ceux qui s'y intéressent, c'est juste son avis sur le fait qu'il en veut pas.

----------


## Laya

> "Faits avec", pas "de". Il dit qu'il veut pas d'articles faits en partenariat avec Mediapart sur les conditions de travail. Je trouve ça idiot, mais il dit bien tout le long du truc que c'est son ressenti et son envie. C'est pas une critique envers ceux qui s'y intéressent, c'est juste son avis sur le fait qu'il en veut pas.


Il dit en substance que pour n'importe quel autre journal ça aurait été pareil. C'est peut être son avis mais il faut accepter qu'il puisse être remis en question. Ici on est pas exactement dans le cadre "je préfère le rouge au bleu". Mais plutôt dans "la condition des employés ne m’intéresse pas d'autant quand c'est avec Mediapart" voire pour d'autre la condition/luttes des employés ne m’intéressent pas si c'est avec mediapart. 
Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas lu une seule analyse des articles, mais bien le fait que mediapart serait mauvais par essence ou que le "mélange des genres" serait mauvais par essence. Ce qui reste des sophismes.

----------


## Bah

Faut respirer un coup. Le mec dit simplement "j'ai pas envie d'en voir dans mon canard". Il a le droit de donner son avis sur un choix du journal qu'il lit ou c'est devenu interdit ?

Pourquoi faudrait absolument remettre ça en question ? A part parce qu'on est sur internet j'entends.

----------


## Laya

Disons que le principe d'un forum c'est aussi de discuter de la chose. Il ne faut pas prendre mes réponses comme une aggression, plutôt comme une invitation à en débattre et à creuser.

J'interdis à personne de dire qu'il déteste Mediapart, ou la politique par contre faut pas s'étonner d'avoir des réponses dans le sens opposé.

----------


## PhilippeH

> Disons que le principe d'un forum c'est aussi de discuter de la chose. Il ne faut pas prendre mes réponses comme une aggression, plutôt comme une invitation à en débattre et à creuser.
> 
> J'interdis à personne de dire qu'il déteste Mediapart, ou la politique par contre faut pas s'étonner d'avoir des réponses dans le sens opposé.


Bien sûr. Tant que ça ne devient pas des attaques ad personam/hominem sur un mode ironico/agressif, bien dans la doxa ambiante (est-il besoin de préciser laquelle ?) qui veut que toute opinion un tant soit peu divergente subisse aussitôt un assaut antifa massif, coordonné et vachard.
Toute opinion est fondée à s’exprimer, sans avoir à subir ce traitement en lieu et place d’une controverse argumentée, cohérente, intelligente et aimable.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Justement, j'ai pas envie d'en voir dans mon canard. Mes deux heures de cerveau dispo pour CPC, je ne veux pas être pollué. La 'chose' politique est déjà très/trop présente dans la vie, pitié laissez-nous ce havre de paix s'il vous plaît...


Tain c'est triste. C'est une remarque que je vois souvent, alors que ça fait des dizaines d'années qu'on lutte pour que ce loisir soit justement pris au sérieux, c'est assez paradoxal.

On veut être pris au sérieux mais surtout faut pas amener le vrai monde dans le jeu vidéo c'est trop compliqué.  ::huh:: 

Fin je sais pas, un article sur les conditions de travail des développeurs de jeux vidéo dans un magazine de jeux vidéo ça a complètement sa place, surtout pour un mag qui revendique sa différence. 

Et tu devrais pas râler sur le fait qu'ils s'associent à Mediapart, tu devrais râler sur le fait que seuls 3 magazines s'intéressent au sujet.




> Bien sûr. Tant que ça ne devient pas des attaques ad personam/hominem sur un mode ironico/agressif, bien dans la doxa ambiante (est-il besoin de préciser laquelle ?) qui veut que toute opinion un tant soit peu divergente subisse aussitôt un assaut antifa massif, coordonné et vachard.


 :ouaiouai:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Tain c'est triste. C'est une remarque que je vois souvent, alors que ça fait des dizaines d'années qu'on lutte pour que ce loisir soit justement pris au sérieux, c'est assez paradoxal.
> 
> On veut être pris au sérieux mais surtout faut pas amener le vrai monde dans le jeu vidéo c'est trop compliqué. 
> 
> Fin je sais pas, un article sur les conditions de travail des développeurs de jeux vidéo dans un magazine de jeux vidéo ça a complètement sa place, surtout pour un mag qui revendique sa différence. 
> 
> Et tu devrais pas râler sur le fait qu'ils s'associent à Mediapart, tu devrais râler sur le fait que seuls 3 magazines s'intéressent au sujet.


Rien à rajouter, le coup du "je m'en fous de comment mes jeux sont produits, que les gens soient sous-payés, qu'il y ait une ambiance de harcelèment et de délation, tant que j'ai mon callof prout prout tous les ans à la même période, je suis content" C'est assez triste d'avoir cet état d'esprit.

----------


## Pierronamix

C'est pas exclusif au jeu vidéo d'ailleurs, je vois les mêmes remarques en MMA, où des gens râlent que les sites spécialisés parlent parfois des conditions de travail des combattants, de leur paye assez réduite, ou même parfois des liens politiques qu'entretiennent certains camps dans certains pays. 
Y a ce côté "mais mon loisir est un havre de paix dans lequel le vrai monde ne doit pas rentrer", sauf que....c'est dans le vrai monde que ça ce passe, malheureusement, donc si on aime ce que ces gens font, ils faut aussi faire avec ce qui ne va pas, et ce qui est plus complexe.

----------


## Sylla

C'est la décadence intellectuelle de notre époque mon bon monsieur! 

Si je trouve dommage effectivement de manquer autant de curiosité, je dirais qu'on ne peut pas s'intéresser à tout. Certains voient le jeu comme un loisir pur, ne se définissent pas comme passionnés et donc consomment le jeu comme n'importe quel produit de consommation courante. Si on se définit comme "passionné", c'est autre chose.  Sur le fond, on peut discuter tant qu'on veut des articles, mais sur le principe de savoir s'ils ont leur place dans CPC, en ce qui me concerne je ne vois pas comment on peut objectivement dire qu'ils n'y ont pas leur place. Qu'on ait envie de les lire ou pas c'est autre chose, de même que leur contenu qu'il soit orienté, politisé ou tout ce qu'on veut...Mais qu'un mag spécialisé écrive des dossiers pour évoquer l'envers du décor dans leur domaine d'expertise, je trouve ça logique.

J'ai envie de dire que si un article/dossier n’intéresse pas untel, y'a juste à ne pas le lire. C'est pas comme si y avait que ça dans le magazine. Sur le fond des articles, je pense qu'après quelques numéros on pet être rassurés ( pour ceux qui s'en inquiétaient) sur le fait que CPC ne devienne pas une annexe idéologique de mediapart: les articles restent dans le ton CPC et ne sont pas, à mon avis, "orientés" "politisés" ou "à charge" comme certains semblaient le redouter.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> J'ai envie de dire que si un article/dossier n’intéresse pas untel, y'a juste à ne pas le lire. C'est pas comme si y avait que ça dans le magazine.

----------


## Pierronamix

> C'est la décadence intellectuelle de notre époque mon bon monsieur! 
> 
> Si je trouve dommage effectivement de manquer autant de curiosité, je dirais qu'on ne peut pas s'intéresser à tout. Certains voient le jeu comme un loisir pur, ne se définissent pas comme passionnés et donc consomment le jeu comme n'importe quel produit de consommation courante. Si on se définit comme "passionné", c'est autre chose.  Sur le fond, on peut discuter tant qu'on veut des articles, mais sur le principe de savoir s'ils ont leur place dans CPC, en ce qui me concerne je ne vois pas comment on peut objectivement dire qu'ils n'y ont pas leur place. Qu'on ait envie de les lire ou pas c'est autre chose, de même que leur contenu qu'il soit orienté, politisé ou tout ce qu'on veut...Mais qu'un mag spécialisé écrive des dossiers pour évoquer l'envers du décor dans leur domaine d'expertise, je trouve ça logique.
> 
> J'ai envie de dire que si un article/dossier n’intéresse pas untel, y'a juste à ne pas le lire. C'est pas comme si y avait que ça dans le magazine. Sur le fond des articles, je pense qu'après quelques numéros on pet être rassurés ( pour ceux qui s'en inquiétaient) sur le fait que CPC ne devienne pas une annexe idéologique de mediapart: les articles restent dans le ton CPC et ne sont pas, à mon avis, "orientés" "politisés" ou "à charge" comme certains semblaient le redouter.


Oui de toute façon. J'en ai rien à taper des jeux de plateforme, je fais pas un scandale parce que CPC en teste.  ::):

----------


## The Number 9

> Tain c'est triste. C'est une remarque que je vois souvent, alors que ça fait des dizaines d'années qu'on lutte pour que ce loisir soit justement pris au sérieux, c'est assez paradoxal.
> 
> On veut être pris au sérieux mais surtout faut pas amener le vrai monde dans le jeu vidéo c'est trop compliqué.


C'est même au delà des conditions de travail. Le même paradoxe se pointe dès que l'on parle du message que pourrait porter tel jeu, de la représentation des femmes, ...
Je comprends que l'on ne s'y intéresse pas. Mais que l'on ne veuille pas que ces sujets soient traités me parait étonnant, tout en désirant une image différente du jeux vidéo (de celle caricaturale dont il est souvent affublé) ça me parait compliqué.






> Si on se définit comme "passionné", c'est autre chose.


Je ne suis pas sûr que cela ait grand chose à voir avec la passion. Je ne suis pas un passionné (joueur casu revendiqué), j'ai une culture du jeux vidéo assez ridicule (si tu savais le nombre de "classiques" que je connais vaguement de noms, au mieux).
Pourtant, je suis très intéressé par ces articles (tout comme j'avais adoré le HS sur les métiers du JV, parce que je n'y connais rien).

Cela tient plus probablement à la curiosité de chacun.  ::):

----------


## Foxyrad

> Je ne connais pas de média objectif. De ASI à Valeurs Actuelles, (par exemple) aucun. Certains le sont encore moins que d'autres.


Quand je lis un magazine, je ne veux pas un truc objectif. Je me dis "tiens, qu'est ce que pense CPC sur tel jeu ?", "Que pense JVC sur ce jeu ?" etc...
Je ne m'étendrais pas sur le fait que le seul être probablement objectif , c'est Dieu. 
Nous on a le droit qu'a la subjectivité et l'intersubjectivité. Le fait que les gens donnent leur avis permet de baisser un peu notre égocentrisme, donc BIENSUR que je veux que des gens donnent leur avis et se confrontent non de dieu !

Si les tests devenaient objectifs, on publierait juste le code du jeu sur un PDF avec comme commentaire "Il y a X lignes et Y caractères. Bisous".
(Bisous c'est un subjectif non ?)

----------


## JAILS4FUN

oh! magie fais moi lire les pensées de mes lecteurs et ce chaque semaine pour je leur ponde un mag sur mesure !

----------


## PhilippeH

> Quand je lis un magazine, je ne veux pas un truc objectif. Je me dis "tiens, qu'est ce que pense CPC sur tel jeu ?", "Que pense JVC sur ce jeu ?" etc...
> Je ne m'étendrais pas sur le fait que le seul être probablement objectif , c'est Dieu. 
> Nous on a le droit qu'a la subjectivité et l'intersubjectivité. Le fait que les gens donnent leur avis permet de baisser un peu notre égocentrisme, donc BIENSUR que je veux que des gens donnent leur avis et se confrontent non de dieu !
> 
> Si les tests devenaient objectifs, on publierait juste le code du jeu sur un PDF avec comme commentaire "Il y a X lignes et Y caractères. Bisous".
> (Bisous c'est un subjectif non ?)


Bien entendu, en matière de journalisme, qu’il soit technique, politique, social, l’objectivité est moins importante que l’avis du journaleux, ou de ceux qui le payent ou le tiennent par les...?
Par exemple, lorsqu’on parle de la Syrie, du Linky, des rohinghias, ou de comparer les performances des cartes graphiques AMD et NVIDIA, le moelleux des coussins d’un canapé But par rapport à Conforama, la présence de pesticides dans les légumes sous vide, c’est l’avis qui compte, et pas la RÉALITÉ ??? 
Mais ça, c’est la porte ouverte à toute forme de manipulation !
Et je fais exprès de choisir des cas très éloignés les uns des autres, que personne ne me dise que ce sont de mauvais exemples ou des cas particuliers !!!

----------


## Laya

On peut évaluer des articles de manière 'objectif' sur des critères bien précis. Si on parle de véracité par exemple je ne vois pas bien ce qu'on peut reprocher aux articles de cpc avec Mediapart. Ils n'inventent, a priori, pas ce qu'ils racontent. 
Niveau vérité d'ailleurs on peut aussi remercier plusieurs fois Mediapart qui a fait lumière plusieurs fois sur des actes pas super nets(Cahuzac pour ne citer que lui).

----------


## PhilippeH

Personne ne reproche à CPC un quelconque manque d’objectivité dans ces articles, et surtout pas moi. Ce n’est pas l’objet initial du fil de discussion.

----------


## keulz

> Ce n’est pas l’objet initial du fil de discussion.


Tu as raison, le but de ce topic était uniquement de balancer de la merde sur quelqu'un, sans rien argumenter avec des comparaisons complètement pourries, en ne citant aucune source. Bref, l'inverse de mediapart, du coup je comprends pourquoi tu t'opposes à eux.

Par contre, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu t'opposes à monsanto, parce que les mensonges et l'attaque à la crédibilité des opposants pour diminuer leurs arguments, c'est plutôt leur fond de commerce. Tu devrais bien t'entendre avec eux.

----------


## Urma

> Tu as raison, le but de ce topic était uniquement de balancer de la merde sur quelqu'un, sans rien argumenter avec des comparaisons complètement pourries, en ne citant aucune source. Bref, l'inverse de mediapart, du coup je comprends pourquoi tu t'opposes à eux.
> 
> Par contre, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu t'opposes à monsanto, parce que les mensonges et l'attaque à la crédibilité des opposants pour diminuer leurs arguments, c'est plutôt leur fond de commerce. Tu devrais bien t'entendre avec eux.


Je continuais à lire ce topic pour lire les arguments des uns et des autres car je pensais, et continue à penser, que cette association (bizarre de ne pas avoir eu la même réaction pour le travail avec arrêt sur images...) est compliquée. Grâce à toi et à ton argumentation outrancière, partisane et mensongère je ne le ferai plus.

Merci de m'épargner du temps libre !

----------


## keulz

> Je continuais à lire ce topic pour lire les arguments des uns et des autres car je pensais, et continue à penser, que cette association (bizarre de ne pas avoir eu la même réaction pour le travail avec arrêt sur images...) est compliquée. Grâce à toi et à ton argumentation outrancière, partisane et mensongère je ne le ferai plus.
> 
> Merci de m'épargner du temps libre !


Parce que dire que mediapart et monsanto c'est pareil, ça n'est pas outrancier, partisan et mensonger ???  ::huh:: 

Doubles standards, bonjour.

----------


## PhilippeH

Urma, merci d’exprimer avec cette clarté le fond de ma pensée...

Keulz....non, rien.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Tu as raison, le but de ce topic était uniquement de balancer de la merde sur quelqu'un, sans rien argumenter avec des comparaisons complètement pourries, en ne citant aucune source. Bref, l'inverse de mediapart, du coup je comprends pourquoi tu t'opposes à eux.
> 
> Par contre, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu t'opposes à monsanto, parce que les mensonges et l'attaque à la crédibilité des opposants pour diminuer leurs arguments, c'est plutôt leur fond de commerce. Tu devrais bien t'entendre avec eux.


[quote]
Edwy Pleyel étant ce qu’il est et Mediapart étant le reflet de l’esprit tordu et anti-objectif de son créateur (je ne m’étendrai pas)[quote]

(moi j'appelle ca un Headshot, merci Keulz d'arriver à exprimer ca clairement  ::):

----------


## znokiss

Si jamais, y'a une promo anniversaire chez MédiaPart avec un abo 10 mois à 10€.
https://www.mediapart.fr/offre-speci...e-anniversaire

Valable jusqu'à dimanche.

----------


## PhilippeH

Pour le jeu de massacre, on trouve toujours des joueurs, incapables d’autre courage que guetter la victime possible, et de préférence isolée, de leur minable technique. J'imagine que les mêmes sont spécialistes du détroussage hypocrite et veule dans les jeux de survie...
Je « zapp », trop petit malgré les prétentions.

----------


## znokiss

Pourkoi c 1 chien ton avatar ?

----------


## PhilippeH

> Pourkoi c 1 chien ton avatar ?


Si on te le demande, tu répondras que tu n’en sais rien.

----------


## salakis

> Si on te le demande, tu répondras que tu n’en sais rien.


En attendant, il faut toujours que t'ailles changer la cartouche de l'imprimante au deuxieme. Martine en a besoin pour les resultats financiers. Promis on mettra un bon mot sur ton rapport de stage.

Oublie pas de parler de ton skyblog sur les chemtrails.

----------


## Shep1

> Pourkoi c 1 chien ton avatar ?


 ::XD::

----------


## keulz

> Pour le jeu de massacre, on trouve toujours des joueurs, incapables d’autre courage que guetter la victime possible, et de préférence isolée, de leur minable technique. J'imagine que les mêmes sont spécialistes du détroussage hypocrite et veule dans les jeux de survie...
> Je « zapp », trop petit malgré les prétentions.


C'est quoi le pire entre "s'attaquer à quelqu'un qui se défend seul" ou "s'attaquer à quelqu'un dans son dos sans qu'il ne puisse se défendre" ?
Parce que niveau hypocrisie, tu te poses là, quand même.

Tu n'as probablement jamais rien fait de ta vie et tu accuses des gens sans avancer une seule preuve, un seul argument, tu fais des sous-entendus vicieux et malhonnêtes.

Bref, tu ne fais que colporter ce que tu dois lire dans ton fil facebook, mais on peut s'estimer heureux, j'imagine qu'on a échappé de peu à un lien d'un site de "réinformation", conspirationniste et facho.
Ouf.

----------


## The Number 9

> Pourkoi c 1 chien ton avatar ?


Cette blague est vraiment le reflet tordu et anti-objectif de son créateur (je ne m'étendrais pas).

----------


## Praetor

T'aimes pas les ienchs? Bienvenu dans la #TeamFMP  ::lol:: 
Méfie-toi de FAYFAY par contre :protip:

----------


## Baynie

> edwy pleyel étant ce qu’il est et mediapart étant le reflet de l’esprit tordu et anti-objectif de son créateur (je ne m’étendrai pas), le terme de « collaboration » prend une connotation peu engageante,* comme si un impuissant envisageait une « collaboration » avec znokiss pour la préparation d'une pâte à crêpes...*


ftfy

----------


## TheProjectHate

> facho


Oui ?

----------


## znokiss

C'est pas bientôt fini de venir laver son linge sale sur le topic ? (je ne l’étendrai pas).

----------


## The Number 9

> C'est pas bientôt fini de venir laver son linge sale sur le topic ? (je ne l’étendrai pas).


 ::lol::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> L’édito du numéro 372 nous annonce une collaboration de CPC avec Mediapart pour une enquête sur les conditions de travail dans le milieu du jeu vidéo.
> Edwy Pleyel étant ce qu’il est et Mediapart étant le reflet de l’esprit tordu et anti-objectif de son créateur (je ne m’étendrai pas), le terme de « collaboration » prend une connotation peu engageante, comme si des cultivateurs bio envisageaient une « collaboration » avec Monsanto...


Mouais, en gros tu crois la rédac' incapable de savoir choisir ses partenaires ?
Je doute qu'ils ne sachent pas ce qu'ils font ni avec qui, s'ils leur font confiance pour cette enquête, et si tu as confiance en ce canard, y'a pas de raisons de s'affoler.
Et bon, Mediapart/monsanto, sérieusement...Que tout ne soit pas rose avec ce journal, j'dis pas, m'enfin faut pas déconner, c'est pas non plus la lie de l'info....

----------


## PhilippeH

Au moins, ce fil aura eu le mérite de me permettre de lire quelques commentaires intéressants et intelligents en rapport avec son sujet (y compris ceux en désaccord avec moi), si j’écarte le tir groupé des réflexions et attaques ad hominem/personam dont sont coutumiers les teignes qui hantent les forums pour s’en prendre à tout ce qui leur semble donner prise. Ils se reconnaîtront, les autres aussi..
Salut les trolls....

----------


## Pinkipou

Salut l'artiste !

----------


## salakis



----------


## DarkSquirrel

> Salut l'artiste !


Merde j'ai lu "Salut l'autiste"  :tired:

----------


## Oldnoobie

> Et puis l'objectivité dans les médias, à part pour la météo, est-ce que ça existe d'abord?


Il fait toujours moins trouzmille à Aurillac, si c'est pas la preuve que même la météo est partisane !

----------


## Sylla

Ouais mais partisane de drouâte ou partisane de gôche? C'est pas pareil !

----------


## cailloux

Sinon j'imagine que mediapart et CPC se sont associés parce qu'ils partagent une même vision de ce que doit être le journalisme et un modèle économique proche (basé sur le lectorat et non la publicité) Peut être même qu'il y aurait une vision à long terme pour vérifier que ce système a un avenir, et, peut être, donner des idées à d'autres journaleux de créer de la presse basé sur le lectorat et non les annonceurs.

J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre le soucis également : X et Y veulent aller à Paris, X a une voiture, Y a de l'essence, ils décident naturellement de mettre en commun ce qu'ils ont pour aller tout les deux à Paris, et, dingue, une fois sur place l'un décide d'aller visiter la tour Eiffel et d'en parler dans un roman, l'autre de visiter le Louvre et d'envoyer une carte postale à la famille.

----------


## PhilippeH

> J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre le soucis également : X et Y veulent aller à Paris, X a une voiture, Y a de l'essence, ils décident naturellement de mettre en commun ce qu'ils ont pour aller tout les deux à Paris, et, dingue, une fois sur place l'un décide d'aller visiter la tour Eiffel et d'en parler dans un roman, l'autre de visiter le Louvre et d'envoyer une carte postale à la famille.


Sophisme.
Une comparaison à l'aide d'un exemple soi-disant et plus ou moins humoristique, sans rapport avec l'objet.

----------


## salakis

> Sophisme.
> Une comparaison à l'aide d'un exemple soi-disant et plus ou moins humoristique, sans rapport avec l'objet.


Merci, c'est gentil de decrire ton style en JELB.

----------


## PhilippeH

Aaaahhh les trolls toujours à l’affut pour saisir l’occasion de dire une sottise ! (à la maison, pour sottise j’ai un autre mot)

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Mais il avait pas dit qu'il partait en fait?

----------


## salakis

> Mais il avait pas dit qu'il partait en fait?


Tout comique se doit de faire un rappel.

On ne lui demande juste que de ne pas utiliser la corde.

----------


## PhilippeH

Qu'est-ce que je disais.

----------


## Sylla

Tiens, y a encore de la lumière ici?

----------


## salakis

> Tiens, y a encore de la lumière ici?


Seulement ce qui n'a pas encore été phagocyté par Monsieur Alzheimer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pinkipou

> Qu'est-ce que je disais ?


ftfy

Que Plenel a un esprit dérangé et qu'il est à la tête de Monsanto. Mais on sait toujours pas pourquoi.

----------


## Croaker

> Tiens, y a encore de la lumière ici?


Arrêtez de jouer avec la porte du frigo.

----------


## La Marmotta

> Qu'est-ce que je disais.


Pourquoi c'est un lapin magicien ton avatar ?

----------


## PhilippeH

Passionnant, comme question.
Si tu es comme les autres trolls, tu dois avoir déjà fait de la transmission de pensée, répondu, jaugé, jugé, rejeté, alors pourquoi la poser ?
Et si non, parce qu'un lapin vaut bien un canard, un glavioteur péruvien, un faux fromage grec ou un gland, comme avatar.

----------


## salakis

> Passionnant, comme question.
> Si tu es comme les autres trolls, tu dois avoir déjà fait de la transmission de pensée, répondu, jaugé, jugé, rejeté, alors pourquoi la poser ?
> Et si non, parce qu'un lapin vaut bien un canard, un glavioteur péruvien, un faux fromage grec ou un gland, comme avatar.


C'est de la feta

----------


## Sylla

Et au bon lait de brebisss, en pluss !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Meuh nan, c'est du lait de troll qu'on te dit.   ::happy2::

----------


## Sylla

> Meuh nan, c'est du lait de troll qu'on te dit.


Ah...ça me rappelle Demon's souls: c'était donc ça le fameux "truc blanc qui colle"?  ::ninja::

----------


## ERISS

> Que Plenel a un esprit dérangé et qu'il est à la tête de Monsanto. Mais on sait toujours pas pourquoi.


Parceque l'ORTF ne s'est pas occupé de lui comme de Dieudonné.
 - Relance la bille plus fort -

----------


## salakis

Merde si Eriss debarque, on va faire imploser le forum.

----------


## hisvin

Surtout s'il découvre que les paysans arabes utilisent Steam.  :Cafe2:

----------


## salakis

> Surtout s'il découvre que les paysans arabes utilisent Steam.


Arab Spring sales! Up to 90% off your favorite dictators!

----------


## hisvin

Va dormir, toi!  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylla

Chef! Oui, Chef ! ::zzz::

----------


## ZenZ

Mais alors au final, cette collaboration CPC et Medipart, elle a donné quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Shep1

> Mais alors au final, cette collaboration CPC et Medipart, elle a donné quoi ?


Ils plantent des légumes transgeniques...  ::|:

----------


## Dandu

> Mais alors au final, cette collaboration CPC et Medipart, elle a donné quoi ?


Toute la rédac porte la moustache contractuellement (sauf Maria Kalash).

----------


## Praetor

> Toute la rédac porte la moustache contractuellement (sauf Maria Kalash).


Pics!

----------


## PhilippeH

> Mais alors au final, cette collaboration CPC et Medipart, elle a donné quoi ?


Tarik Ramadan est pressenti pour le poste de rédac-chef adjoint, dès que son innocence sera reconnue.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Tarik Ramadan est pressenti pour le poste de rédac-chef adjoint, dès que son innocence sera reconnue.


Le mec s'arrête vraiment pas de troller  :Facepalm: 

Tu te sens intelligent en disant que Mediapart et donc CPC soutiennent un violeur ?

----------


## znokiss

> Tarik Ramadan est pressenti pour le poste de rédac-chef adjoint, dès que son innocence sera reconnue.





> Éblouissant. Et très constructif.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

:^_^: 




> Tarik Ramadan est pressenti pour le poste de rédac-chef adjoint, dès que son innocence sera reconnue.


Et c'est toi qui parlais des trolls ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Vous êtes durs. Il a tout de même fait un effort pour descendre à notre niveau.

----------


## Sylla

C'est beau de vouloir s'intégrer!

----------


## hisvin

Avant de se faire désintégrer.  ::ninja::

----------


## PhilippeH

CQFD. On se croirait à la chasse à la galinette cendrée. Un petit coup de gnôle, et hop, ça repart....




- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le mec s'arrête vraiment pas de troller 
> 
> Tu te sens intelligent en disant que Mediapart et donc CPC soutiennent un violeur ?


Je prends des leçons de trollage avec les spécialistes, ici. Finalement, je vous comprends, c'est sans effort, pas cher, et ça marche à tous les coups.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Avant de se faire désintégrer.


Ah oui ? Et à la tête de quelle armée, troufion ?

----------


## Sylla

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec toi, c'est qu'on tu reviens toujours quand on te jette des miettes. ::ninja::

----------


## PhilippeH

> Ce qu'il y a de bien avec toi, c'est qu'on tu reviens toujours quand on te jette des miettes.


Je suis ton exemple. Rien de tel qu’un spécialiste comme guide.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je suis ton exemple. Rien de tel qu’un spécialiste comme guide.


Mirroir magique !!!

----------


## PhilippeH

> Mirroir magique !!!


Parle à ma main.
Miroir ne prend qu’un r, tu ne réfléchiraS pas mieux avec deux, ce n’est pas comme les neurones. Le tien va bien ?

----------


## salakis

> Parle à ma main.
> Miroir ne prend qu’un r, tu ne réfléchira pas mieux avec deux, ce n’est pas comme les neurones. Le tien va bien ?


J'ai hate qu'on en arrive au "Eh bah mon papa est plus fort que le mien"

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Miroir ne prend qu’un r, tu ne réfléchira pas mieux avec deux


Mince, qu'est-ce que j'aurais l'air con si je m'amusais à reprendre quelqu'un sur son orthographe tout en laissant moi-même traîner une faute de conjugaison de niveau CE2.

Dépêche-toi de m'expliquer que c'était fait exprès pour montrer à quel point nous sommes sots.

----------


## PhilippeH

Merci !
Sniper suivant, svp, pas que ça à faire !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai hate qu'on en arrive au "Eh bah mon papa est plus fort que le mien"


Tu en as deux ? C’est ça les nouvelles familles...Ô temps, ô mœurs...

----------


## salakis

> Merci !
> Sniper suivant, svp, pas que ça à faire !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Tu en as deux ? C’est ça les nouvelles familles...Ô temps, ô mœurs...


Attend qu'alab et sabro débarquent tu vas avoir les nouvelles valeurs familiales format XXL dans cet orifice qui finalement expulse la meilleure partie de toi meme.

Au moins ca te tiendra occupé. Assez etrange, avec tes valeurs medievales, je t'ai jamais croisé au behourd. 

Bon, retourne vite sur ton fil facebook te plaindre de la limitation a 80, des cheminots qui osent defendre leur job et poster des photos de ton nouvel appareil anti-ondes.

----------


## BaneRequiem

Ce monsieur a quand même l'air d'avoir du temps à perdre. Le simple spectateur de cette "querelle" que je suis s'amuse bien du "léger" décalage entre les paroles et les actes.
Bref.

----------


## PhilippeH

> Attend qu'alab et sabro débarquent tu vas avoir les nouvelles valeurs familiales format XXL dans cet orifice qui finalement expulse la meilleure partie de toi meme.
> 
> Au moins ca te tiendra occupé. Assez etrange, avec tes valeurs medievales, je t'ai jamais croisé au behourd. 
> 
> Bon, retourne vite sur ton fil facebook te plaindre de la limitation a 80, des cheminots qui osent defendre leur job et poster des photos de ton nouvel appareil anti-ondes.


 Voilà ! Les grossièretés (voilées pour le moment) arrivent ! Et la référence aux grands qui vont sévir dans la cour de récré ! Qui parlait d’attendre les «-mon papa...etc-» ? 
Mais c’est qu’il se vexerait, le petit fromage, là....
Pour le reste de tes suppositions sur mon fil FB, tu repasseras ma poule, c’est juste un peu à côté de la plaque.

----------


## salakis

> Ce monsieur a quand même l'air d'avoir du temps à perdre. Le simple spectateur de cette "querelle" que je suis s'amuse bien du "léger" décalage entre les paroles et les actes.
> Bref.


Bof, ca s'explique simplement:



Faudrait deja qu'on le laisse sortir de sa maison de retraite  ::ninja::

----------


## PhilippeH

> Ce monsieur a quand même l'air d'avoir du temps à perdre. Le simple spectateur de cette "querelle" que je suis s'amuse bien du "léger" décalage entre les paroles et les actes.
> Bref.


J’en ai. C’est l’avantage de la retraite sur le chomedû, pas besoin de me creuser la tête pour éviter de trouver un boulot.

----------


## salakis

> Voilà ! Les grossièretés (voilées pour le moment) arrivent ! Et la référence aux grands qui vont sévir dans la cour de récré ! Qui parlait d’attendre les «-mon papa...etc-» ? 
> Mais c’est qu’il se vexerait, *le petit fromage*, là....
> Pour le reste de tes suppositions sur mon fil FB, tu repasseras ma poule, c’est juste un peu à côté de la plaque.





> C'est de la feta


Je te laisse donc a la lecture de "Notre temps" et "Français de souche"  :;): 




> tu repasseras ma poule


Faut choisir entre feta et poule.

----------


## PhilippeH

> Bof, ca s'explique simplement:
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/04/03/643a...138c13aa1c.png
> 
> Faudrait deja qu'on le laisse sortir de sa maison de retraite


 Voilà, tu as tout compris, bravo. C’est pour t’éclairer que j’ai laissé l’accès à cette info, et que tu puisse croire taper facilement sous la ceinture, à ton niveau. Pour ma taille et mon poids, je laisse ça à ton imagination.

----------


## salakis

> Voilà, tu as tout compris, bravo. *C’est pour t’éclairer que j’ai laissé l’accès à cette info*, et que tu puisse croire taper facilement sous la ceinture, à ton niveau. Pour ma taille et mon poids, je laisse ça à ton imagination.


 :^_^: 

"Non mais Pearl Harbor c'etait volontaire"
- Etat major US, circa 1943

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Bon, ben vu que plus personne n'a rien à dire sur le sujet, on va fermer parce que là c'est...  ::mellow::

----------

